

David Cameron's Twitter account followed 'high-class escorts' - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25015034

======
aroch
I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, back in 2009/2010 is was common to
run scripts to "autofollow".

~~~
corin_
Yeah. Ridiculous story.

~~~
camus2
Yeah ridiculous Tory.

------
mariuolo
Wasn't he the one saying porn users will need to have a frank discussion with
their wife?

------
csmuk
Good good. The more that can be done to discredit him, even if it is like
this, the better.

------
camus2
Why do journalists call them 'escorts' ? why cant they just call them for what
they are , prostitutes.

~~~
csmuk
It's slanderous to call them prostitutes unless they are caught fucking
someone. I shit you not.

